# Betta likes Jazz music



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Little mean Renoir actually calms down for once when I play jazz music. He leaves my (newly shed, yikes!) amano shrimp alone for once, and will just float as close to my laptop as he can get. Funny little guy. He doesn't like me, he doesn't like the shrimp and he doesn't like the snails, but that boy loves his jazz. He also likes to play around the filter. Wierdo fish, I thought bettas hated currents in their tanks.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe you should put him in a tank of his own if he doesn't get along with the other fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,what a silly little guy.Mine seem to enjoy video game soundtracks.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, you made me smile


----------

